# Pentax ME Super and Lenses



## majl (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi all,

First post here.

Several years ago, my wife was passed along a Pentax ME Super and an assortment of lenses from her stepfather.  They've been sitting in a camera bag in our garage until this past weekend, when I rediscovered them through the course of a clean-up.

This is what we have:

- Pentax ME Super
- Pentax SMC A 70-210/4
- Pentax SMC F 135/2.8 [IF]
- Pentax SMC M 28/2.8 (version 1)
- Pentax SMC A 50/1.7
- Vivitar 70-210/4.5
- Pentax Winder ME II

I identified the lenses using one of the links I found on this forum (http://kmp.bdimitrov.de)  Unfortunately, the camera doesn't appear to be working.  I replaced the battery, put in a roll of film, and can't seem to get the shutter to operate.

My main question is: Is it worth trying to fix the camera and then sell this gear on the used market?  Is any of it considered desireable?

TIA, 

Mike


----------



## montresor (Aug 21, 2007)

I found a Pentax ME Super at a thrift store for $10, with a 28-80 zoom on it. Similar problem, though I'm going to have to take off the bottom plate to replace the battery before I can even see if that's what's inhibiting the shutter, since the battery cover coin slot is stripped. It seems to have stopped halfway through its cycle.

From what I've read, the ME is a fine little camera, especially with that 50mm 1.7 lens you mention. The other primes (28mm, 35mm) seem like they'd be pretty good too, all of them are fast, especially the 135 -- more often those are f4.5.

It can't hurt to have someone look at it.


----------



## Don Simon (Aug 21, 2007)

Hi and welcome to The Photo Forum!



majl said:


> My main question is: Is it worth trying to fix the camera and then sell this gear on the used market? Is any of it considered desireable?


 
My answer to whether you should fix the camera to sell would be: Probably not. The cost of repair would probable be as much if not more than what you get for it. Film SLRs just have so little resale value now.

But is it worth selling the lenses? Are they considered desirable? Definitely. All of them are compatible with current dSLRs as well as film SLRs so there is always a market for them. The SMC-A 70-210/4, SMC-M 28/2.8, and Vivitar 70-210 probably won't sell for much but they will probably sell. The 50mm f/1.7 will definitely sell and probably for a reasonable price. The SMC-F 135/2.8 IF should definitely sell for good money.

Before listing these lenses on eBay or taking them to a shop, I would do a bit of research in order to have a more complete listing and get the most for them. Unless of course you want to sell them to me :mrgreen:


----------



## sabbath999 (Aug 22, 2007)

I shot an ME Super as a backup for several years, GREAT camera. 

I also shot an MV, a Super Program in addition to my main bodies, a couple of titanium LX's (which were indestructible).


----------



## majl (Aug 22, 2007)

Appreciate the inputs.  I'll take what I have down to a local shop and see what they have to say.

I was not aware that the lenses could be used on current DSLRs.  Do you mean Pentax only?  It seems that every manufacturer out there has lenses that will only work on their own bodies.

FWIW, I'm looking at purchasing the just announced Canon EOS 40D DSLR in a couple of months.  If any of these lenses will work on that body, I may end up keeping them after all.


----------



## Don Simon (Aug 22, 2007)

Yes Pentax lenses are only really designed to work on Pentax SLRs... as well as Samsung dSLRs which are Pentaxes re-badged.

They will however also work on Canon (and Olympus dSLRs) with an adapter... but it won't be very convenient compared to using the "right" lenses, so I'd stick to them. Demand for these lenses should be enough that by selling them you get a fair bit of cash to invest in new lenses.


----------



## Dante (Aug 25, 2007)

HEY! I shoot with A ME SUPER! 
I think it's great! I used to shoot with my dad's Canon FTb.

You want to sell your stuff to me? I could use another body to hold a different ISO. (THen again my wife would kill me)
Agh, I might as well tell you what I know then. 

I good working ME SUPER (BODY ONLY) and in good condition usually goes for about $100+.

The lens (genuine Pentax SMC) ones in my guess, are rare now. You can use them on a DSLR but they'll still be manual focus lens'. They are all pretty fast lens' too. THe 50mm 1.7 is great.

Unless you like manual focus only with your DSLR, then sell everything. Find out how much to get it fixed, the shutter problem is common. I got mine from my uncle with the same problem. I had it fixed and it's worked great ever since. I THINK I paid like $50 to have it fixed.

If they charge you more than $90, I say don't get it fixed and sell it all together.


----------



## Don Simon (Aug 26, 2007)

Btw your point about all those lenses being manual focus is correct except for one - the 135mm f/2.8 is autofocus as indicated by the "F". F or FA are autofocus, M or A are manual.


----------



## usayit (Aug 26, 2007)

If you sell your body to Dante, I'd be willing to buy a couple of those lenses.  I just have to check what I have/don't have at home in my collection.  Let me know.


btw... dante.. you aren't truely getto pentax until you have one of these:












you have no idea how difficult of a time I had obtaining that set.. hehehe


----------



## Dante (Aug 26, 2007)

ZaphodB said:


> Btw your point about all those lenses being manual focus is correct except for one - the 135mm f/2.8 is autofocus as indicated by the "F". F or FA are autofocus, M or A are manual.


 
You learn something new everyday...


----------



## Dante (Aug 26, 2007)

usayit said:


> If you sell your body to Dante, I'd be willing to buy a couple of those lenses. I just have to check what I have/don't have at home in my collection. Let me know.
> 
> 
> btw... dante.. you aren't truely getto pentax until you have one of these:
> ...


LOL! you got to be kidding me. HAhahaa. 

To be honest I actually prefer manual focus. That's one of my hesitations going digital.


----------



## Don Simon (Aug 26, 2007)

Yep... some people say they have no problem focusing manually with their dSLR. I say budget another $100 for a KatzEye focusing screen if you want to do precise manual focusing without wishing you were back using that old ME.


----------

